# Solar Stik-Small Solar/WIND used by US Military



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty Good.Their Largest customer is the US Military.100 watts solar,is that an AIR X 400 wind genny with 100 watts of panels? Using them at command posts,field hospitals......

Pretty nice 'toy',the Military is using them,using them to replace fossil fuel gennies.Hmmmmm.......

BooBoo <------ "It'll NEVER Work!"

BTW,cant wait til these go milsurp.
------------------------------
http://www.goodcleantech.com/2008/09/solar_stik_the_portable_solar.php

youtube----- 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuEZeHPu6QU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

forgive me, but I can only hope that the wind plants are used in areas not critical to my friends lives...

unless they have been infinitely upgraded........the windplant that is.....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Its one thing to produce power,its another about how much power NEEDS to be produced to do a job.Power NEEDS are shrinking fast,ask me about my 4 and 6 watt LED lights,they are quite amazing what they put out for the power used.

Glad to see the military taking an interest,as did Nasa for producing so many consumer products,the military is pushing tech that goes mainstream too.

All I can say if they meet Military needs and specs that says a LOT about their quality and suitability.

I also like the concept of small/ MODULAR and redundancy,glad to see that thinking is also understood and utilized,you might think it wouldnt be viable reading here,but the Brains/Experts at the Military sure think it is.

Somehow reminds me of the WWII Aircraft Carriers bristling with 50 Cals,can see many of these deployed to meet the needs of whatever in oh so many uses.

Of course we know the Military is stupid and wouldnt have a fossil back up for critical uses.:doh:


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

No, No, No.


Its, "Drill baby, drill."


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty cool an 80 Lb modular unit,sure they can find a Grunt or 2 to hump the parts into the boonies.

Easily deployable in a few minutes,LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There is no way in hades that that piece of junk on top of that little stick could/would/will pass Mil specs.
Unless of course the Mil has thrown out all their "Quality" specs.........
And it is known in the wind trade that the air x mano boys will lick the Mil boots to get their product out

Of course the PV is a good thing . . .

But heaven help any troops that might 'really' need the power and need to rely on that garbage *wind* unit. 


my un fettered $.03


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Doesn't need to be Mil Specs anymore, at least at first. Using CDRT (Capabilities Development for Rapid Transition) the troops in Afghan can buy or have a special military unit buy untested equipment for 'evaluation' in the field. If it is useful, they may continue to buy, but if junk then it is quickly terminated. It could be someone saw an ad on the Internet and decide to try it out. Junk soon will surface and be tossed.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

darndest thing these youtubes.....Guess these people,properly siting,properly wired,correct voltage setting and NOT 14.1 like factory settings but PROPERLY set up...... with measured winds dont have a clue what they are talking about,like this guy below ......oddest things,lots of OWNERS have videos of just what their machines DO produce in watts in measured actual windspeeds, or like another guy producing 1.2 Kw/hrs a day,or the guy with the ostrich farm who reported in on his running 24/7 for 2 years.....so far

Dont watch those videos if you dont want to see real people WHO HAVE A CLUE what they are doing making power and loving their gennies
------------------
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL9Oe06Rlz0&feature=related[/ame]

@arena123ish - The system runs my 16 - 11 volt deck lights, 2 strings of 100 LCD patio lights for&#65279; a few hours at night, electronic bug zapper all day, charges all my rechargable tools, flashlights, camera batteries and has lots&#65279; of power left available for runing small tools like my drill and weed wacker when needed. It will charge a car battery with no problem at all!

NormanMcGregor 3 months ago


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I think this has possiblities for us. Maybe even in an urban setting.

Thanks for the link.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Why would anyone want to run an electronic bug zapper all ( DAY ) ?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

to attract bugs to your area.....i suspect the bug zapper is about all the windmill would power......usually bugs are not a problem in the 12 or 18 mph wind the little windmill would need to make any useable power...

i'm just saying.........


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pelenaka said:


> I think this has possiblities for us. Maybe even in an urban setting.
> Thanks for the link.
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


:cowboy:

Lots of folks with plenty of wind/solar resources.Where I live the desert dwellers have great wind,*wind power is exploding in use* down there.Large and small.Mainstream and micro users.

The NIMBY's and naysayers here have been defeated in the courts and by the actual users.The Wind Farms have many many supporters and its visibility and HUGE RELIABILITY on a large scale just spreads the expansion as more and more see and hear now from neighbors on how nice the renewables are. 

For some like the Yuppies its like getting a new car or fences or landscaping,others like the greeny feelings,others its independance and personal control and darn the upfront costs.....whatever their reasoning I sure like seeing them being put up.

Be it wind or solar,whatever the choice,every single watt is another victory.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"Be it wind or solar,whatever the choice,every single watt is another victory"

on this we agree. i am just always on guard for false science, false economy, and false advertising....which i consider evil.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

ace admirer said:


> "Be it wind or solar,whatever the choice,every single watt is another victory"
> 
> on this we agree. i am just always on guard for false science, false economy, and false advertising....which i consider evil.


Which is why I like to get info thats UP TO DATE from them thats doing it.And making it WORK.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

You guys joke about this thing but I see it as a battery recharger for NVGs, lasers, EOTECHS, and various gear that takes AAs. Nothing more.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Durandal said:


> You guys joke about this thing but I see it as a battery recharger for NVGs, lasers, EOTECHS, and various gear that takes AAs. Nothing more.


And that it is all it is being used for in Afghan. The average soldier on foot patrol carries by weight as much in batteries as he does in ammo. With fuel for the generators costing about $100 per gal, that is what makes it cost effective there. 

By the way, fuel cells are the generator replacement of choice currently, but fuel for those are also expensive.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

If I were in an area with a little more constant wind, I'll betcha I could run my whole house with 2 of them..


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

:hijacked: 12vman, they us your secrets ...

Sorry alternative energy humor.

For the record I agree a few of these combined with conservation & going old school I could power my homestead.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

12vman said:


> If I were in an area with a little more constant wind, I'll betcha I could run my whole house with 2 of them..


I was looking up the weather in Afganistan. They have what they call "the 120 days of wind." When a third of the year is known for winds up to 100+mph, a small turbine can make sense. Power for when the dust storms block out the sunlight.

The military is looking for small portable power sources as battery chargers. 40 watts are all they need for mobile soldiers. I'm in favor of the JP8 powered Stirling cycle unit. I want one here, if I could afford it. If run 24hrs/day, its the equivalent of 200 watts of solar panels during good weather. The secret of their effectiveness is low power usage.

Michael


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

artificer said:


> I was looking up the weather in Afganistan. They have what they call "the 120 days of wind." When a third of the year is known for winds up to 100+mph, a small turbine can make sense. Power for when the dust storms block out the sunlight.
> 
> The military is looking for small portable power sources as battery chargers. 40 watts are all they need for mobile soldiers. I'm in favor of the JP8 powered Stirling cycle unit. I want one here, if I could afford it. If run 24hrs/day, its the equivalent of 200 watts of solar panels during good weather. The secret of their effectiveness is low power usage.
> 
> Michael


Can you provide a link to the sterling unit ?-----Never mind I found a pdf about it .


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

dust,,,,,,,other than the blades fatiguing and flying to the next warzone,,,,dust would be the second problem with the little unit pictured.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

For all that weight I would rather have a flashlight, a two-way radio and a mortar


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

WV Hillbilly said:


> Can you provide a link to the sterling unit ?-----Never mind I found a pdf about it .


how about a link for the pdf ??
tia 
Storm


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.eng.yale.edu/gomez-lab/research/pdf/GomezPCI31.pdf

perhaps this is it?

if so, very heavy in theory, focusing on free cycle.. nothing on the generator connection...which from what i have read, would have to have high inertia load of a magnet (kinds assuming that part) in a reciprocating cycle...probably producing a type of alternating current...but again...that part is not prototyped...its theory. pretty interesting....like to see a real electrical generating prototype.

found this a little later: http://www.sunpower.com/lib/sitefiles/pdf/publications/Doc_001.pdf

still weak on information on how the generator actually functions...did mention dampening system, so that kinda confirms a high inertia recipt load.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Solar Stik without the wind turbine, just 2 50 watt panels. starts at $5,000.... a bit too much for me


----------

